# CREATIVE MILAN



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

DFM..Dani said:


> beautiful and stylist city. :cheer: home of the best european team Inter de Milan


agreed


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

^^...and home of the *world*'s best team : *MILAN Associazione Calcio *1899! 
_17x Scudetto Serie A
5x Copa Italia
7x European Champions
2x European Cup Winners
4x World Champions!_

....Forza Milan!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Milan power


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Quartiere Isola, Isola district*































































































































from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting pics ^^


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks, I'm just selecting them..but one day I will buy a digital camera, I hope..


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Navigli, canals*





























































































































































































































































from flickr


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Piazzale Cadorna, Cadorna square*
































































from flickr


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

^^yes


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

*Naviglio Martesana*


















































































from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very very nice


----------

